# GHIC health card now available



## Moped (Jan 11, 2021)

The EHIC replacement GHIC is now available. Your existing EHIC card is still valid until its expiry date. 









						Applying for healthcare cover abroad (GHIC and EHIC)
					

Find out if you’re eligible to apply for a new UK EHIC or UK Global Health Insurance Card (GHIC).




					www.nhs.uk


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 11, 2021)

WE are getting a choice of a blank one or with a union jack on it, I wont go into details as to why.


----------



## redhand (Jan 17, 2021)

Exactly  why I packed my bags some years ago seems  nothing has changed


----------



## Kontiki (Jan 20, 2021)

I renewed my EHIC in June last year as we were hoping for getting to France for a short holiday which didn't happen so my EHIC is still valid to June 2025. Reading the info it should be valid til it expires, the wifes card runs out in 2023 so as it doesn't seem likely we'll be going anytime soon.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 20, 2021)

This is one of the most important things I was concerned about after leaving the EU. Looks like that’s covered. 
 I’ll worry about the other thing , 90 day limit as ‘n when.


----------



## Deleted member 51254 (Feb 14, 2021)

Moped said:


> The EHIC replacement GHIC is now available. Your existing EHIC card is still valid until its expiry date.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Received mine this week, same printed data on it as an EHIC but a Union Flag background.


----------

